# Oven Temp - Turkey Roasting



## Yakuta (Nov 22, 2004)

I have consulted so many sources and found a lot of differing opinions on this.  I thought I'd check with the experts on this forum as well on their thoughts. 

What is your golden rule for a nice looking and browned turkey.  Do you crank up your oven to 500 degrees as Alton suggests and then cover the breast, reduce the heat and finish it up or do you normally start at a slow heat and then crank it up during the finish line to crisp up the skin. 

I am sure there are various schools of thoughts on this and I wanted to know if there is anything like a majority opinion out there. 

 I am not a huge roasting fanatic (be it chicken or turkey).  I prefer skinless poultry in general but if I do have a roasted peice once in a while I like the skin to be crispy and hence my question.


----------



## Alix (Nov 22, 2004)

OK, I roast breast down for the better part of the time in the oven, then just at the end I flip it and roast at 450 for about 1/2 hour. Works for me. My kids fight over the crispy skin.


----------



## Otter (Nov 22, 2004)

Yakuta, if you want crispy skin, take the bird out of the wrapper, rinse it, and then air dry it overnight in the refrigerator. This is particularly good if you brine it first.  In terms of roasting I start breast down and flip the bird about half way through, same temperature throughout.


----------



## Audeo (Nov 22, 2004)

Otter said:
			
		

> Yakuta, if you want crispy skin, take the bird out of the wrapper, rinse it, and then air dry it overnight in the refrigerator. This is particularly good if you brine it first.  In terms of roasting I start breast down and flip the bird about half way through, same temperature throughout.



Not surprisingly, I would like to ditto Otter here.  Same thing exactly.  I cook mine at a constant 400 degrees (F).


----------



## Otter (Nov 22, 2004)

Like Audeo, I am also at a constant 400 degrees (America's Test Kitchen recommendation for birds up to 18 pounds).


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 22, 2004)

You're right when you say there are a lot of ways to roast a turkey.  It seems every TV chef has their version of how to make the perfect turkey.

I now use the Alton Brown method Yakuta referred to and have had excellent results.  I'll be using it again Thursday.

Of course, if you want nice crtispy skin, you should deep fry the turkey!


----------

